# Hull Clinic : part 9



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all










Take care
Natasha x

THE BORING BUT ESSENTIAL BIT

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off.  ~ click here for more information

Inevitably, and sadly, on the IVF board there will be both positive and negative outcomes to treatment. While I am sure everyone here loves a great success story and wants to keep in touch on clinic threads, please can those who have been successful, exercise consideration towards others when chatting about their pregnancies/babies in this area. That is not to say do not talk about your wonderful gift just, please think of those less fortunate and how they may be feeling when you post. Scan pictures etc. can be uploaded to the gallery (please PM me if you need help doing that) and links provided in thread.

*CLICK HERE FOR SITE & CHAT ETIQUETTE*
 ~ click here

Some useful places to visit post treatment: 
Bun In The Oven:  ~ click here

Negative Cycle:  ~ click here


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Ooooohhh,  can i be first!!!      

Just wanted to wish Nicki Good Luck for you egg collection tomorrow!!  Hope you get lots of lovely eggs hun  

And good Luck for monday Jen.    I know it feels like theyve moved to goalposts when they tell you a day then change their mind, but itll be worth it if you get some more eggies  


Sorry its a quick one, Blakes learnt how to roll onto his front, but cant get back,then cries with frustration,  so i have to keep going in and rolling him back over..... Me thinks its going to be a long nite!!!

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Scooby nice to see that pic of your babies, it always makes me smile!!!

Just popping on to say good luck for you EC tomorrow nicki. Really hoping for great eggies for you. Let us know how it went as soon as you feel up to it. 

Take care everyone,

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

All the best for tomorrow Nicki.   Gizmog


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck for EC tomorrow Nicki. Hope you get loads of nice eggs 
Sarah xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nicki loads of luck for your EC. Fingers crossed x
Lorna


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your best wishes and good luck, will come on and let you know how it went as soon as im in the land of the living


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Just popping on to say everyone have a nice weekend and Nicki I am thinking of you.


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

only quickie as shattered, collected 12 eggs yipee


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats brilliant nicki


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done Nikki!!!! 12 is great news.  Hope you are back home safe and not feeling too bad.  

Jen x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well done Nicki. Put your feet up and relax hun


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kitty: How did your scan go? It was today wasn't it??
Sarah xx


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Emereld Eyes, yes thanks it was today. 
Everything was fine, I was convinced that there would be something wrong , havent been able to stay calm since my bleed, so it was a big relief. and thank goodness only 1 x baby   it was great for dh to see it as well.  baby wouldnt keep still moving all the time,  the picture isnt that good, but i keep looking at it   my 20 week scan is on the 5th sept
oh and they said i was 11 weeks 6 days from the measurement (im not,  from last af i was 11 weeks 2 days)  and new edd 17.1.08
I might start looking at baby stuff now 
Hope you're well,  and everyone else
xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Cath & Bertie many congrats on your BFP    

Just thought id pop on to let you know im feeling really well after yesterdays egg collection. Was so tired yesterday so went to bed for an hour once I got back from the clinic, had some T and watched several episodes of heroes series 1 (my best bud leant it too me) and that was it for the day. 

Got up this morning feeling great!!!! I am still a little tender but feel so much less bloted and just so much better, im even going to try and put my jeans on today, havent been able to get in them for about a fortnight. 

Shame the weather is so shocking but going to venture out xx

Got ET on Monday, dont get a call to let me know how my little eggs are doing until then, they will call me approx 9.30 am to let me know how they have done and what time to go in for ET. Im fairly relaxed about it because I got 12 eggs so think im pretty sure to get 2 and thats all I need.........frosties would be a bonus but im quite relaxed about it.

Well have a lovely weekend and I will give u an update Monday PM..............Good luck for youe EC on Monday Jen xxxx      

Really pleased your scan went well Kitty   

Thank you all for your support and positive thoughts for my EC          

Love Nicki x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-12 eggs is great news-well done. Glad you're feeling ok. Take it easy.   

Have a good weekend all

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Kitty: Great news about your scan hunny. You must feel so relieved.
Well I used the last of my progesterone pessaries last night!! I'm so glad to be able to stop them but now I'm a bit worried. I know my placenta should just take over where they left off but it's really scary!!! My bump is huge today    DH keeps telling me that Splodge is gonna be about 2 stone when he/she's born!!!! I would have laughed at his comments normally but after seeing the huge baby program a while back it's not quite as funny 
We've been baby shopping again today. I lurve it    It's really nice to be one of the women walking around pregnant instead of wishing it was me. Has anyone had any experience of the Silver Cross 3D pram? I've fallen in love with it. I just want to make sure it's as good as it looks before spending loads on it.
Hope everyone is alright. The weather is sooooo crap, eh?
Sticky vibes and belly rubs to everyone.
Sarah xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Question for you ladies- do you think we could/should start another thread on the locations, Yorkshire board called Hull Clinic bumps and babies?  
I ask cos there's so many of us that fall into this category now that it's becoming increasingly difficult to limit talk to treatment and it's driving me a bit mad trying to.  
We could keep this one going to support one another through treatment and use the new one to support one another through everything else that comes with successful treatment. 
Also I've had loads of questions, some of which I have posted on other threads, but which I'd rather quiz you lot about, because being based in the same area we can give one another more definitve answers sometimes.
Let me know what ya think.
Well done Nicki, good luck for Monday's ET.
Jen -good luck for Monday's EC.
Sarah-whoopee no more lady garden pellets, you'll be fine but yes it is weird at first. 
Gizmog


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Giz, thats a good idea, i hardly post on here now, as it does not relate to treatment.
However speak to the mods before you begin a new thread as they have so many to moderate they might not want another one, cos emereld eyes tried this on pregnancy chit chat and it was moved to join the massive trimester thread. xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Gizmog-the new thread sounds a good idea. You'll have to see what the mods say. I think I'll primarily stay on this one though because I don't really fall into any category because I'm not pregnant and I haven't just had a baby. I think I'm more qualified to give advice to others who are going through treatment. Still, I'm up for having a little chat on both threads. I know what you mean about wanting pregnancy/baby advice that only the Hull girlies can give though. 
It's difficult because on one hand we want to share each others pregnancy/baby experiences as we've been through each others ttc journeys, but, having been ttc for 8 years I'm well aware of how upsetting all this can be.   Oohhh...I'm confusing myself now..

Anyways..

Jen-all the best for ec tomorrow. Hope it all goes well for you    

Nick-good luck for your et tomorrow.    

Vjk-how are you bearing up?   

Take care

sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Im glad you saidf that Giz as I didnt want to offend anyone but as I begin my IVF I am still not coping very well with other folks' PGYs and I thought this thread was supposed to eb about treatment.

Forgive me if I speak out of turn -I am happy for all the success stories but I dont psot much here atm cos I am struggling, but still feel id like extra info/support on the treatment I am undergoing from the ladies on here...

I hope everyone is in good health


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just popping on to say Hi, it has been quiet on here the past few days.

Giz, I agree with your idea, I like to hear about your pregnancies etc so would love it if you could all talk freely about it. Hopefully will be able to join in soon as well!

Sarah, thanks for the luck! Think I will need it! Feel quite calm at the mo but that could all change in an instant! 

Nicki, good luck for ET tomorrow, hoping you have great embies and plenty to freeze too! 

Hi everyone else.

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your replies ladies, I'll see what's what.

mrsmc-I get ya luv, don't worry and you know that I think you are the backbone of this thread and I get the feeling many of the others share my thoughts, you lil sooperstar you. 

Peroni-no offence taken at all, that's precisely what I was worried about, cos it is hard to get a balance between giving hope, thanks to the sucesses and giving the practical advice that's needed to help get through each daunting phase of treatment.

 ,  and     to Nicki and Jen for Monday.

Giz   xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All

I am now on the 2WW thread which is really great as its all to do with where Im at. I too love to hear
about the pregnancies and how everyone is doing on this thread.

Im now on day 13 from EC and day 11 from ET. I had a couple of things going on last week but 
have had no symptoms of anything the last few days, no spotting. Yesterday my DH bumped into me really hard
down below and it was nearly an instant divorce...I was sooooooooo mad at him    Just hope my embies didnt
let go  

My OTD is the 14th...another week which will be 20 from EC. Im going to test a day early on the Sunday so if its not good
news I dont have to go to work....why is my wait so long?

Anyway good luck to Jen80 and Nicky..hope all goes well

mrsnc  thanks for the wishes

Vicky


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just popped in to see if there was any news from Jen or Nicki yet.

Vicky-most people class their 2ww from ET so am I right in thinking that would mean 18 days to your test date? If so I'm afraid that's about right for Hull clinic. They do make you wait longer than a lot of clinics. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Jen: Good luck with EC today. Hope everything went well hunny  

Nicki: How did your ET go? Hope you're still feeling positive and calm.

Vicky: It seems Hull clinic are being really cruel making us wait longer than most to test. But when you do test on your official day you'll be grateful that they made you wait hunny. There are so many women that work themselves up into a frenzy because they tested early and not got conclusive results. Hull clinic make us wait so we get an accurate result on our official test day. Keep strong hun, test day will be here before you know it  

Giz: I tried to start a new thread a while ago and all was going great and then the subject got locked by a mod. They said they haven't got the room for a long term thread!! I sort of understand where they are coming from but it would be nice if we could start the new one you mentioned. I'd still help out on here as I like helping out if I can, but as you said it would be nice to be able to talk without fear of upsetting someone. As we all know tx is so difficult and it can get a little awkward on here sometimes.

Hi to everyone else. Nice weather  
Sarah xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladies.....

There is already a Yorkshire Bumps and Babies thread which I would urge you to join, where you can all chat in more depth about pregnancy and baby related stuff....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142082.615

There are just too many clinics in the UK (and quite a few within Yorkshire !) for every single clinic to have it's own Bumps/Babies thread. Please do understand that we moderators do this voluntarily and most of us have full time jobs as well as lives outside FF so it really is just too much for this separate threads. If we allowed one, we'd have to allow all.......

Hope you understand  I know the ladies on the Yorkshire Bumps and Babies thread will make you all more than welcome.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody

I feel fantastic, I am PUPO and it feels great, sorry for the delay in posting!!!

Got our call from emryologist early this morn which DH took as I was in bath, had to go to clinic for 12. When we got to clinic they were having a really busy morning so asked us if we would mind coming back in an hour. We decided to walk over to tesco and got caught in the most torrential downpour, both of us soaked to the skin, I even travelled home in my hospital gown as couldnt put dress I had gone to clinic in back on.

Was 1.30 ish when we went into the lab, we had 1x 7 cell and 1x6 cell grade 3 embies transfered which the embryologist said were good, they grade from 1 to 5 in Hull.  Out of our 12, 8 fertlised, 7 normally and 1 abnormally, we had 2 grade 3s which are now onboard but the other 5 were not high enough quality to freeze, so no frosties this time.

Stll very happy with the result, OTD 24th July, my best friends birthday 

   to everybody and thank you all so much for your support through this, I couldnt have made it this far without you all    

Nicki x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope the result is your dreams come ture Nicki.

Look after yourself

P


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know I am back! 12 eggs, 6 for me and 6 for recipient. Feeling a bit sore but nothing a night sleep wont sort. I have heat pad on and been asleep for a few hours so going to watich TV. 

Well done Nicki. PUPO at last!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic news Jen     well done x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks peroni


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Jen: Well done on getting 12 eggs hun. When are you due your phone call to see how many embies you've got?

Nicki: Congratulations on being PUPO   It feels wierd doesn't it? Try not to do too much hunny, get DH to run about after you!!!

I'll be back soon to do more personals. I'm gonna have a lovely bath.
Sarah xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks emerald its amazing, i got quite emotional yesterday while in clinic recovery room with DH, its so exciting and fantastic and I soooooooooooooooooooooo hope it works xxxxx

Im taking it v easy, return to work Friday, im doing nothing again today just resting and will gradually do bit day by day before Friday but dont worry I wont do too much.

Thanks for your support, how u feeling?

Nicki
x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jen and Nicki, fab news for both of you. You must feel really good. Feet up and rest!
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

just letting you know Im          AF arrived fast and furious today  very sad

I called the clinic and i have to do the test anyway tomorrow just to put a line under it

Good luck to everyone else

Vicky


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vicky-I'm so sorry hun. I know nothing else I say will make you feel better so I'll just send you some hugs   . Take care of yourself and keep posting on here if you want to shout or rant at all, that's what we're here for. 

Nicki-congratulations on being PUPO-keep up that positive attitude.    

Jen-hope you're taking it easy. Well done on the 12 eggies. When's your et?    

Hi to everyone else. 

Take care


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicky so sorry to hear your news hun. Keep posting on here so we can all support you.
Lorna
xxxxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry Vicky. As the other girlz have said, please keep posting on here hun. We're all here for you sweetie   
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vicky, so sorry,


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got ET tomorrow, Excited and hoping for great embies!!!!

Thank you everyone for your messages of luck!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Vicky so sorry honey,     we are all here to help yu xxxx

Jen good luck tomorrow honey will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

VJK - I'm sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself xx

Jen- WOW 12 eggs, well done you xx

Nicki - how exciting!!! good luck    


Hello to everyone else, hope your all well. I love keeping up with your progresses so please keep posting if you go onto another thread.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

This way for trial thread on post treatment topic I mentioned kindly set up by moderator looby

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148641.0

Jen-all the best for tomorrow

VJK-so sorry to hear your news. 

Emeraldeyes-hope to see you on the trial thread. You too Lorna and Caz.

Zarah-good to hear from you hope you are OK.

Nicki-take it easy and enjoy

Hi to the rest of ya.

Giz


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Good luck Jen     have you had your call yet x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Nicki,

Just got the call, 3 fertilised, 2 going back but other one not quite good enough to freeze! 4 cell which is good for 2 days. Really excited now. In at 11.15!

Hooray!!!!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic news Jen good luck today and take it easy xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Good luck Jen    

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

wishing you loads of luck Jen.    
Sarah xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

hi jen

hope all went well for you today  

vicky


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

All went great. They showed us them on the screen and said we could see obviously the 4 cells, (Thought i could see more!!!!  )  Just had a sleep on the sofa, and enjoying being PUPO!

Jen x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations on being PUPO Jen    Put those feet up and relax hunny. Glad to hear everything went well.
Sarah xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi folks

Nicki I hope youre still taking it easy. Jen -wishing you lots of good vibes.

VJK I jsut want to say Im sorry to ehar your news and am sending hugs.

Fell not so good today -barely made it out of bed or the bathroom.

Take Care everyone

P


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Jen-congrats on being PUPO-bet it's all a bit unreal that you've got to this stage isn't it. Make sure that you get lots of R&R for the next few days.

Nicki-hope you are still taking it easy.

Kittyblue-how you doing, hoping you'll come and join us on the other board?

Peroni-sorry you're not feeling good, hope you feel better soon hun.

Take care y'all.

Giz


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello strangers.

Long time no speak.

I have had a traumatic couple of months.  My lovely Dad who is only 47 has been diagnosed with terminal cancer which prompted me to use my frosties and lo and behold I got a BFP today.  I cant believe it and pray that they stick with me but gosh girls, this is further on than ever.  We have never seen a BFP before.

Please pray for me that they stick around.  First scan on 12 August!

Anna xxxxxxx

PS Not telling anyone yet so if any of you know me and know people I worked with/work with please keep our secret!!!!!  Dont want to jinx anything xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG Anna....what wonderful news !     

I'm sooooo happy for you, truely I am, as I know you've had a pretty rough time of it recently 

Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond....you so deserve this 

Lotsa love n hugs
Natasha xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Natasha I was so hoping you would see this and that it would give you hope too.  It will happen hun.  Honest.

I have been taking 5 fish oils a day from H&B and wonder if that has helped too?

As you know I have had many BFN's from bloody good blasts too and had a 3dt this time in a natural FET....well with HCG booster, utrogestan, clexane and steroids so not that natural but I didnt have to DR.

Thank you so much for your kind wishes.  It really does mean a lot and I know you completely understand.

Much love to you and G.

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]     [/fly]

OMG Anna! Oh I'm so pleased for you! I'm all emotional here!

I'm so very sorry about your dad I really am. Things work in really strange ways don't they? I hope with all my heart that your dad is able to enjoy your wonderful news and he feels at ease at this terrible time for you all. 

Keep us all updated

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sarah thank you so much.  You have been there for me since day one all those years ago!  And then like you I went to Notts.

I feel extra special really cos these embies were made in Hull and just had a bit of help in Notts.  I am going to ring Denise and let her know when I know all is ok.

Just cant believe it.  My Dad's face was amazing!  He is thrilled and is really focussed.

Love

A x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you seen that there's now a Hull bumps and babes thread? It's in the Yorkshire section.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148641.0

Sarah x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Peroni: Are you feeling any better hunny?  

Kittyblue: How you doing? Are you feeling any happier since having your scan? How are the builders doing??

Anna: Congratulations on your BFP hunny. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad   

Nicki and Jen: How are you PUPO ladies doing? Hope your feeling positive. Sending sticky vibes to both of you   

A big hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is alright. 
Sarah xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooooh Anna I'm absolutely made up for you. Don't worry though I'll keep my gob shut, even though I'm bursting with excitement for you after all it was you that introduced me to this wonderful site. Anyway your scan is the day after my EDD so that will help me to remember to keep quiet. 

Like Sarah says I'm really sad to hear about your Dad but what a brilliant piece of news to keep him strong and focussed.   's ,   es and   for you hun.

lots of love Gizmog


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

omg !!!!!!!! Anna 
huge congratulations on your much longed for BFP      
i cant begin to tell you how thrilled i am for you both what fantastic news 
have a happy healthy pregnancy will be looking forward to hearing all about your scan 

i am so very sorry to hear about your dad hun 
the news of the pregnancy must have made him up !!!

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Anna -I am wishing for you. I lsot my mum to cancer when she was 46 so I know what you are feeling

x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anna thats fab news. You must be thrilled.

I am really sorry to hear about your Dad. He must be so happy knowing that your dream has finally come true though.

Lorna
xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Your lovely messages have left me with mascara running down my face!!!!

Giz....thank you for your lovely wishes.  I remember sharing every step with our mutual friend and was/am as excited as the pair of you!  I cant wait to tell her my news when we see a heartbeat.  

Vee....thank you sweetie.  I was hoping you would still have a sneaky peak on here and see that it finally happened!  Yes Dad is over the moon but running ahead of himself with suggesting baby names!!!!!  Bless him.  He just squeezed my face so hard and gave me the biggest hug.  I am a complete Daddy's girl.

Peroni ...I am so sorry you lost your Mum to the awful disease.  And at such a young age too.  It really is heartbreaking isnt it.  And its not just the fact of the disease and what goes with it, its filling out forms and contacting people to inform them.  I have rang round so many places for my Dad and only a few have passed on their well wishes.  Others just want money.  I believe there is a Out Reach Group at Princess Royal which is very good.  Did you speak to anyone there?  I dont want to upset my family by letting them know how devastated I really am.  I have a scream and a cry in the car most days!

Lorna...again thank you, thank you, thank you.  I cant believe it.  I feel like a fraud!  My boobs are really sore tho and never ever are like this so seeing that as a good sign!

Well I did another 2 tests this morning.  One digital and one cassette type and straight away got my result.  Then my GP rang me to congratulate me and talked about going to see her to discuss where I want my baby.  Oh my god, I thought I wouldnt be doing stuff like that til about 5 months!  I think I will be classed as High Risk because of the blood clotting problem so maybe they need to do it earlier because of that.  Still, I am experiencing stuff I never imagined I would and it feels magical.  I just pray that it continues.

Love to everyone

Anna xxxxxxxxxxx
FOUR WEEKS TODAY!!!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nice weather we're having again  

Anna-does your dad have a macmillan nurse? They're very good people to talk to. They support families as well as the patient.
How many tests have you done so far? I bet it's lots   did you have an hcg test?

Peroni-I'm sorry about your mum, it's dreadful, such a young age.   How are you doing?

Nicki and Jen-you're quiet. How are you both?    

Sorry it's a quickie, doing boring housework today  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hiya Sarah

He has a District Nurse with it being palliative care.  Macmillan were going to come to us but cancelled and asked the District Nurse to complete a grant form for them?  Just been to see him now and he is all fussy!  Have done 7 tests I think!  All kept safely under my pillow now until baby(s) arrive safely!!!!!

Weather is atrocious....just got soaked coming in from the car and now hair is all over the place!

I dont know what I should be doing now Sarah.  I knew all about ttc but not a clue about the next stage.  Do you think its too early to buy a book?  I dont want to jinx anything but would love to get in the swing of it and read up on appropriate stuff.

xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick pop on to say Hi.  Been really tired and napping every afternoon. Still a bit sore from EC but luckily not bad today, so hopefully it will stay that way. My embies should be at the 16-32 cell stage soon to be blasts! Really hoping this is the one!

Good luck Nicki, hope you are OK.

Hi to evryone else.

Jenx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Anna I couldn't cope with books until about week 12, but they are useful in terms of telling you what to do to take care of yourself but I suspect you already know enough to get by 'til then-protein, folic acid etc. 

I found the visualisation aspect helped me through those early stages, so I went on the web site below. There's a swirl diagram and I just clicked on the relevant stage of that, never going more than a week ahead cos that's as far as my brain could cope with. 

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

It was weird how much it helped being able to visualise what my body was doing. Nicki and Jen you might find it interesting/helpful too if you haven't already seen it. 

Recently I've found the mothercare resource centre useful, with its week by week breakdown.

http://www.mothercare.com/gp/node/n/42766041/203-1304219-6621514?ie=UTF8&mcb=core

Jen I remember being ridiculously tired for ages after ET and having to have regular afternoon naps. Your body has been and will be doing lots of overtime to nuture those precious embies, so listen to it and enjoy the snoozing.   

love to you all Gizmog 

/links


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello to everybody,

need a big hug had a horrid ay back at work and not sure hoe im going too get through the next 2 weeks, ended up crying on the phone at the end of day to a guy from head office and my line manager.................oh i feel so stupid I didnt realise hoe emotional this all is...........been trying to be cool, calm and collect about it all but I think I just lost it     

nicki


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Aw Nicki - Im sory you had a horrible day at work hun , but try not to get to worked up, remember - you are PUPO!!            I remeber having a horrible arguement with a boss at an old job, i was so upset i went home cried buckets, wrote my resignation and threw it on his desk in the morning.  He thought i was bluffing, but i skipped out of the door 7 days later and never looked back.  I looked carefree and confident as i walked out the door, but really i was bricking it wondering how i would pay the mortgage.. Was worth it for the look on his face!! ha ha!!  Now come on - Smile on your face, get the ice cream open and put your feet up mrs - thats an order!!   

Jen, sending you lots of           and you get your feet up too - if your bodys telling you its tired then listen to it!!   

Vee - Long time no hear!!
Anna - im still grinning now for you hun, but im so sorry about your dad hun    

Best go, DH is home tonight - Yay - Havent hardly seen him for a week.  
S
xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Scooby - thank you so much for your post its really cheered me up, its crazy at these times how its the really little insignificant things that upset you so much....would have loved to have seen the look on your bosses face....lol.......I am now officially feet up under a blanket, no ice cream but just had a mini battenberg mmmmmmmm

Giz - will def look at that website in a minute, today is the first day I havent had a nap - and so tired, going to sleep all day on my day off......im so tired too, not looking forward to tomorrow at work will be 8.5 hrs on my feet as its saturday.........oh the joys of retail....

Jen im ok honey, not the best but getting through each day xxx u take it easy xxx

Anna congratulations on you BFP

Sarah hope u well honey im doing ok

Hello Peroni how u doing?

Vicky how u holding up flower we are all here xxx

Nicki xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Nicki-hope work was OK today     Giz xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Much better today, thanks Giz


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

its quiet on here today!

Hope you are all OK.  

Nicki, I bet you are going as insane as me!!!    this 2ww is soo slow!  Hope work has gone better for you.  

As for me, I have just called the on call IVF nurse on call as my bloating and pains were getting really bad, the pains had me in tears today whilst I was out, my mum had to drive home and was quite concerned about me! They think it could be the embies trying to implant can cause some sharp pains. It didn't sound like an infection so got to rest lots and ring the clinic in the morning to let them know what is going on. The bloating is a good sign apparently that the hormones are working! don't fit in any of my trousers hardly and have to wear jogging bottoms most of the time. Nothing like getting dressed up hey!!!!!

jen x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hiya nicki 
how are you today ? hope you are feeling better 
ivf plays funny tricks on your emotions its such an emotional time 
i rem on one of my cycles crying at cruffs lol yes cruffs dh thought i was mental lol
keep your chin up chuck xxxxxxxx

jen 
i hope the pains ease off for you i used to get them bad too there so uncomfortable 
the nurse has given you some good advice there which is reassuring i hope your embies are getting nice and snug as we speak 

good luck to you both hoping its good news for you both very soon 

luv vee xxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi

Jen - Hope you are taking it easy and the pain is easing off, I am spending my life in elasticated waists....tracky bottoms, leggings at home and elasticated waist trousers at work............never felt so glam lol xx

Work today was fine just looking forward to Tuesday so i can have a full day off. I am really glad I went back to work though because my days pass quicker and its stopped me analysing things too much. It does feel like a long wait but I am really just trying to get on with life as normal and not think about it too much. I keep having indulgent moments where I get really excited but not really had any lows yet apart from the other night at work. 

Vee - thanks for saying hello, if anything I have been really giggly the last couple of days so wierd this!!!!!

Overall im feeling great at the moment, big hugs everybody xxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Just popping in to say hi...hope you are all well

nicki..im doing OK thanks and waiting to hear from the clinic when my next cycle will be,
      the sooner the better for us. It will be our second and last try. Im going to push for
      a 3 embbie transfer.  Sorry you had a bad day at work  hope your ok now. 
      Whats your OTD?

jen80...hope your feeling better hun...

I have my everything crossed for both of you 

Hello to everyone else too, Ive not been on much as Ive been trying to get my positive head
back on..its such an upset but Im ready for my next try

Vicky  xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Jen-how are you today? I was like that on my very first cycle and I felt dreadful. I really hope it's those embies implanting   

Nicki-keep up that positive attitude.   

Vee-hi  

Vicky-nice to hear from you. It's a very emotional time isn't it? You'll gradually feel stronger and ready for your next cycle. Take care  

Hope everyone else is ok

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

anna -it was almost 10 years ago, I was 16 and lived in Leeds then, so didnt go to the outreach centyre you talk about. I had to fend for myself as I ran the hosue anyway -we couldnt afford extra help like homehelp as it kept goin up. She did used to see a Mac nurse my mum but only rarely and they didnt have anything to do with me or my brother. The palliative care teams are good in hospital. I dare say great. It softens the blow. They were great with my dad too when his turn came the year after. Stay strong  x

Nicki glad you feel a bit better. Jen, how about you. Hope thre 2ww not too much hell atm.
Ive felt ok over the weekend thanks emerald but I feel groggy today. I even have a cold! Boo!

Mrs mc, scooby and Giz, hello also to you and Vee as well! I hope I havent missed anyone -but well wishes to you all. I have a busy week ahead including DR appt Thursday so wont eb about much, but wanted to quickly show my face.

Take Care all

Peroni  x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Peroni-good luck for thursday  

I won't be around much either-study day tomorrow then work all day wednesday.  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Morning All

Well survived 4 days at work am off today so taking it easy, going to have a bath and pamper and pop to the shops later and thats it!!! Still feeling pretty good just the usual tired n bloated, had quite a lot of twinges in my stomach and the very mild cramps but nothing major so not reading much into it either way. DH is ever so excited and convinced himself its twins, id love for it to come true and although im not having negative thoughts I cant let myself get excited.

The days are passing by fairly quickly but still feels so long until next Thursday!!!!   

Vicky - im really glad you are feeling better, good luck getting your dates through for next time, I hope it comes quickly for you x I too have only got 2 shots, Best of luck honey and hope u get your wish for 3. My OTD is next Thursday 24th, which is my best friends birthday too........I hope thats a good omen x 

jen - are you feeling better now, did the clinic help yesterday morning?hope the 2ww isnt dragging too much for you  

veebee - yes its very emotional isnt it, im a fairly emotional creature anyway so its just amplified for me, I started weeping last night when there was a news article on about IVF being 30, I just welled up lol x 

sarah - am doing well with the positive thoughts still, been a fairly calm 2ww so far. long may it continue

Peroni - good luck on Thursday honey     

Hi to everybody I missed xxxx

Nicki


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just popping on to say hello and hope you are all well.

Dad is coping with chemo really well.  A few side effects but he doesnt moan one little bit bless him.  

Still all positive on the sticks.  I am addicted.  Just feel in limbo now and really anxious.  I rang Hull to let them know and Christine the embryologist was thrilled.  She was there for our very first cycle so it was nice to give her good news.

Thinking of you all and really do appreciate your support.

Anna xxxxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Stay strong -clicheed as hell but you really do have to take each day as it comes Anna -a good one can follow a shocking one but glad on the good news front that your sticks are still +ve 

Hi everyone else :wavy:


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Anna, hope your dad has more good days and copes well. He sounds like a real trooper!!!  Your news must give him strength.

Nicki, how are you doing? Hope you are coping with the wait, it's sooo long!!!!

As for me, I am feeling much better now. Not having many more pains, just the odd twinge now and then.  Mild back ache, and seriously bloated!  Really praying it has worked. 
My mum has left today to go back to Oz so been really upset all day but tried to keep it together for my embies sake. I get upset when she goes home anyway but with hormones on top of that it has been a killer!            

Hope everyone else is well, will do more personals soon!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired!!!

Sorry guys no personals today because im off to bed as totally shattered after work x 

Big hugs to everybody and ill catch up soon

Nicki xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

sorry this is mimi post but I have to go back for dilation and local an injections up my foof tomorrow cos MET was a nitemare :-( I wont get on here now for a few days so be thinking fo you guys and look after yourselves.

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds interesting Peroni! Let us know how you get on. Hope everything's ok  

I'm having a day to myself today. I've already been shopping in town and now I think I'll put some rubbish on the telly-bliss!

I've got the dreaded dentist later  

Hope everyone is ok

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all OK! Sarah think I will do the same in a bit, nothing beats afternoon TV, makes me fall asleep every time!

Peroni, good luck for the next few days, hope it works out for you!

Hi to everyone else.  I am feeling great today, although very queesy! Very very queesy actually and it comes and goes in waves! Still having the odd cramps etc but nothing like last week. I have to say today I feel very positive! Had this queesy thing with my DD but not till later on, although it was a while ago!!!! 

Nicki, how have you been feeling? Any symptoms etc? 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Though't I'd pop on and say hello. DH has gone out but I don't mind. I can watch rubbish telly without him moaning!  

Jen-queasy is a good sign, especially if you had the same with your dd. 7 days left. Are you going to test early?  

Nicki-6 days for you. Are you   yet?  

Peroni-hope everything went as well as it could for you

Anna-love to you and your little miracle. Hope your dad is ok.  

Vjk-how are you? Did you hear back from the clinic?

Vee- 

Hi to all the bump buddies 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out 

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

firstly thank you all so much for youe support I couldnt have got through this without you. I have just come home from work as Im in a right state. Its def all over for me, Im an absolute agony, laid in bed from about 4am with the worst cramping so scared to get up because I knew AF had arrived, she is def here in full force, its game over for me im afraid xxxx

Im going to take some time out today with DH but will be back soon, heres wishing all you ladies still to test get BFPs 

Loads of Love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear that Nicki :-(
Look afetr yourself. I dont know what else to say  x  x

I had to go abck Friday cos MET didnt work cops my cervix is way too tight and at an angle to uterus so I had to have Prof do a dilation on me. Ive never been so scared. Glad its over.
Does anyone else find Nurse XXXXX a little uncaring? She's always been a bit bland with me, wouldnt let me empty my bladder before MET and gave up after a few minutes. Then the day after I heard her the other side of the curtains saying "she's having sedation cos basically she's a nervous wreck" Ok I am yes but I dont appreciate overhearing you like that.

Hmmm. Sorry rant over.

How is anyone else getting on? Try have a good weekend all.


*modified, Nurse name removed ( admin)
Apologies for inserting nurse's first name -I wasnt aware it was banned and was trying to convey my experience rather than it be perceived as an insult.


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news nicki


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-Oh I'm really sorry  . Take care of yourself. There's nothing else I can say only that we're here if you want us. I hope the pain's a bit better today.

Peroni-sorry you had a bad experience. I've never had any problems with the staff so I can't even guess who you're talking about. What amazes me though is that nurses/doctors etc think those bedside curtains are soundproof and they can say whatever they like!   Do you have to go through that again when you have your proper et?

Jen- 

Hi everyone else. 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nicki I am really sorry to hear your news. We are all here to support you through this difficult time. Take care hun.
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

So sad to hear your news Nicki, take care sweetpea. Big hugs     Gizmog xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Nicki hun...        loads of hugs for you and your DH it is so sad , we are thinking of you hun, try stay strong!  

caz xxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Aw, Nicki hun, im so so sorry for you and your DH      I dont really know what to say except were all here for you hun.    

S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Nicki, take care of yourself  

I am putting my IVF off for another year   I really wanted to be starting around now but DP came out of work a month ago and is struggling to get another job at the moment. I am gutted about it but no way can we afford to do it now. So here's to another year of waiting!!!!  

Hope your all ok & taking care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies 

Im back!!! Feeling much better now, thank you all so much for your lovely supportive messages, yet again I couldnt have got through this without you xxx

Vicky - how you doing now honey, any news off the clinc yet, it will also be my second and last go........you never know we may be cycle buddies

Peroni - sorry your MET was such a nightmare sweety     hope your DR isnt too horrendous so far. How u feeling xxx

Kitty, Sarah, Lorna, Gizmog, Caz, & Scooby - thank you all so much for your kind words and support    

Zarah - sorry you are having problems getting your IVF underway, keep positive honey you just never know whats round the corner   

Jen - where are you how you feeling honey?      

Well Saturday I went to work but my boss sent me home as soon as he got some staff in, I called the clinic and because she said it sounded like def AF I could stop taking the pessaries (i was really pleased about this because I didnt want them to delay AF. I had to do another test this morning to make def sure and that was a BFN so just waiting to call them. Went to work yesterday, DH had made me full sunday dinner, pudding and got popcorn and a film for last night he was so sweet.

Am feeling much better now and quite amazed that I want to start it all again as soon as possible. before I knew the outcome I said to DH be good to have 6 mth break get back to normal for a while. I think I just want this journey to be over though 1 way or another. We have 1 more go on NHS and if that doesnt work thats it!!! at least for a few years anyway while we just have some quality of life and decide on the next step. Think because we have been TTC for so many years it has just got to the stage where we need to either get that BFP or move on.

Well hope you are all well. 

Loads of love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Nicki....    so sorry about your news, hope your going to be OK, just focus on the next, thats what Im doing. xx  
              Yes would be great to be cycle buddies 

mrsmc, Nicki....  I had not heard anything from the clinic so I called this morning, they said they havent had a board meeting yet
                      as they can't get all the relevant people together because of their holidays. They dont know when it will be?
                      Im quite frustrated because I feel they wont have time now for an August cycle which we really wanted. Im going
                      on holiday Friday so it will take my mind off the waiting.  

Jen80.......  hope all is going well for you  

Vicky


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-glad you're being well looked after by DH. I totally understand about wanting to get on with the next go I was the same. You just feel as though you're life's on hold don't you? 

Vicky-nice to hear from you. Where are you going on holiday? It'll be good to get away from it all.

Zarah-sorry you're having to delay your treatment. I hope your DH finds a job soon. Keep posting though.

Jen-how are you? You're a bit quiet.  

Hi everyone else.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Sarah      mrsmc....we are going to Cornwall for 10 days..my DH is from South Africa and never been to South of England.
            Want to show him there is more to the UK than Hull   Plymouth first for a Mountain Bike Race (DH not me)
            Then St Austell, Falmouth, then we are going surfing at Friscall bay in Newquay.  Stopping in London on the
            way back...phew Im already tired  

Vicky


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. Hope youre all well. Im glad youre feeling betetr Nicki and Zarah Im sorry you're having to wait anoter year.

Sarah and N -I think she is the ehad nurse so is more stressed but it doesnt make you feel at ease. My hand and arm are both bruised greena dn yellow from the venflon mess she made so Im hopeing it fades soon as I dont like looking like a druggie.

I do my first DR jab tonight -not too bothered about it yet -I guess I know I have to do it so will just get on with it.

Vicky, I lvoe Fistrall Bay, well cornwall. Its the closest you get over here to zo any raod! Glad the weathers picked up this week -that makes em feel so much betetr alone!

Catch you all again soon

P x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everybody just popped in quick to say hello

Jen - where are you honey, is everything ok?  

Nicki


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Anyone? Did your Burserelin itch like crazy for 30 minutes after and go blotchy? :-(


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Peroni, My buserelin also itched like mad and went blotchy, at first. I think it's normal hunny. I did find that if I made really sure that there were no tiny air bubbles in the syringe it wasn't as bad. Hope this helps.

Nicki: I'm really sorry it didn't work out this time hunny. It's great to hear that you're feeling quite positive again though   

Vicky: Hope you enjoy your holiday hun.

A big hello to everyone else. Hope everyone's alright. 
Sarah xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry been awol for a while, I have been soooo ill! Started being sick loads, I mean loads, last friday. Rang the unit who admitted me as I couldn't keep anything down. Gave me some jabs and pills etc, went home frdiay night, feeling a bit better with possible, OHSS, along with a virus. Prof was very sympathetic and helpful.  Things got a bit better over the weekend but then monday morning I was in agony, thought I was dying! Had to dial 999, luckily my friend had dropped her son off at school and saw the ambulance turn in so came to have a nosey, and saw it was for me! The ambulance people rang the unit, I was a bit derranged!  Spoke to prof who go them to check fluid etc very bloated and in a lot of pain.  Was given the option to go in but they didn't think it was worth it, as I would just have to sit round there! The GP came out and gave me some tablets that have been really good. Still not got much energy so typing on laptop in bed. But on the positive, I am getting better now!

Nicki, I am so sorry.      I hope you and DH can move on from this soon and decide the next step for you.

Jen x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

I try and catch up every so often but its a bit more difficult these days.  However this is just a quick post to congratulate Anna.  I'm so so pleased for you Hun, but I'm sorry it has not come at a better time with your Dads illness.  

I will write more once I've caught up on everyones news.

Love
Readie & Lewis
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

jen-I've just read your other post from this morning. I'm really hoping you've got a late implanter     you do read about these things happening so fingers crossed.    Wow-you've been through it over the past few days. I thought you were quiet! I've only ever had mild ohss and even that was agony!

Readie-good to hear from you. It's great about Anna isn't it? Why don't you pop over to the Hull Bumps and Babes board ( it's in the Yorkshire Section ) and tell us all about your little man? When you can find the time of course  

Peroni-yep Buserilin itches like mad. 

Right, better go and get dressed I suppose  

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks emerald and Sarah 
jen,sorry to hear you've been so I'll hon x
How is everyone else?
my jab was more I'd less ok last nite after ovyried putting a cold bottle of water on it after. I dont fancy stmming in my legs tho' so can I do that in belly too does anyone know? Sorry I'm full of questions this week.

Take care all x


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Peroni,
I asked the clinic if I could do the stims in my tummy but they said no. I'm not sure why? They didn't really explain it but were adamant that I had to do them in my leg.

Jen: Hope you're feeling a bit better today hunny    

Hi to everyone else
Sarah xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Emerald,

They said that to me yet other places (from looking at threads on here0 let you dont they? Hmmm.
Ive no leg fat really so Id rather jsut alternat tummy sides and even there theres only an inch to grab. Ay dear.
Id like to see one of them have it done! It must be tiring being nice to people all the time working there, maybe thats why I find one of the nurses a little less accomodating..? 

Jen how are you today? x

Hope you all have anice relaxing weekend in the sun while its still about.

P x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Jen, I can't believe how poorly you've been I really   that it's becausse it's good news for you today darling.
       

My burselin itched if I didn't insert the needle at the right angle and was too close to the surface of the skin. Probably have to use two different sites to avoid mixing of drugs and I'm guessing one into more fatty type tissue and one into more muscular type tissue to get best reaction but I am just guessing.

Love and hugs to all. Giz xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know, I'm not testing till monday now! Sorry all those that will have been excited but with me being ill, I still am a little dehydrated and I should test on Sunday which is 18 dpo as hull clinic do, they put me to today as they are closed over the weekend. Decided to wait a little as sorry for TMI, but still not weeing 100%!  You all really needed to know that! 

Lots better though today thank you everyone for your well wishes. First day out of the house for over a week today, so knackered now though.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Jen      for monday

Hope you feel better soon

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just popping in to say thinking about you Jen and wishing you lots of love, fairydust and rainbows for today.
Gizmog


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Emeraldeyes1 said:


> I asked the clinic if I could do the stims in my tummy but they said no. I'm not sure why? They didn't really explain it but were adamant that I had to do them in my leg.


Hi Sarah

I would ask the clinic to explain why you cannot do the injections in your tummy. It's a lot easier there as there's a little more to grab at! I started off in my legs but ended up from the 3rd cycle onwards doing them in my tummy and it was much better. If you do dot hem in your tummy just make sure you are well away from your tummy button area.

Good luck 

Rachel x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to everyone.

Sorry no personals but just popped on to say tested this morning and its a          

Still can't quite believe it, can't stop looking at the test. Wahoo!!!!!!!

Will call clinic in a bit and hopefully get a scan date. Wow wow wow wow wow!!!!!


Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Yipee, excellent, nice one Jen. Congratulations. Worth the hospital drama. Woo hoo.
        
Lots of love
Gizmog xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW another Hull bump. Fab news Jen xxxxx 
          
Lots of love and congrats
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations Jen on your    I'm so excited for you.
     
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]   congratulations Jen!   [/fly]

Fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you!

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

jen! FANTASTICO!!!!
yay !
x
Prof is great too isn't he


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Wow Congrats Jen!!!!   

Yay - Has it sunk in yet

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's still not sunk in really!

Scooby just saw the pic of twins and reminded me my friend keeps saying she thinks I'm having twins! 

Just had to look at it again, check there are 2 lines!!!! Think I'm going mad!!

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Your not going mad at all hun.  I still have my positive pee stick in my bedside drawer!!

S
xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody

sorry I havent been on for a while. Hope you are all well. Just want to give you all an update... did a lot of thinking and soul searching after our BFN. We have come to the decision that its the end of the road for us. In the last 8 years TTC I have had 3 miscarriages and the BFN and its taken its toll. As you all know its very hard to plan anything just incase you are pregnant and every single month you focus on what day of your cycle it is, whether it might have hapened this month, when to have BMS. Both myself and DH have had enough! we are very happy together and want to enjoy our life, we dont want to get to 40 and the last decade just been about TTC. 

We have had lots of time to think about this and definatley made up our minds. Thank you all for your support through this. I will continue to pop on and say hi but may not be as vocal as I have been. 

Good luck to all of you who got your BFPs wishing you healthy happy 9 months. For those of you still trying I have everything crossed    

Lots of Love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nicki that is a brave and difficult decision you have made but if you feel it is best for you then well done for making it. Please pop back every now and then and let us know how you are doing.
Take care of yourself.
Lots of love
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Nicki, bit lost for the right words. Thank you for your support and friendship these last few months. You come across as a real diamond. Wish you and DH all the very best for the future and that the steps that you take from here are happy and fulfilling.
Take care sweetpea.
Gizmog xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nicki, 

So good to hear from you, I am glad you and DH have been able to come to a decision on your future, and which direction you choose to take. I hope the future is as bright as can be for you and hope you will keep in touch. Your friendship has been invaluable over the past few weeks and will miss our daily banter! Take care honey.

Jen x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello

Well I called the clinic this morning and they were amazing. They are going to put me on their suspend list so if I decide I want to go ahead with more treatment in the future the option will still be open to me. Thanks you all for your supportive messages it really means the world to me.

Lorna & giz - cant believe your time is almost here, hope you both have fantastic labours and your beautiful babies arrive safe and sound xxx

jen - my cycle buddy, I will still be coming on to check how you are doing, dont think you get rid of me that easily!!! Hope you are staying sane through these difficult early days and let us know when you get your scan xxx

Lots of love to everybody 
Nicki xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

Nicki-I'm sorry it has come to this but it sounds like you've made the right decision. 8 years is a long time to put your life on hold for and, sorry to be depressing, but you just don't know what's around the corner do you?  Sorry, but I've learnt that from the job I do.  Enjoy your future together and I wish you lots of happiness. Keep popping on here though won't you? 

We'll miss you  

Sarah x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, its been a hard decision to make but I just need to be selfish for a while and do what I want rather than what will help me TTC......its been so lovely having diet coke and the odd glass of wine sounds crazy I know!!! The option of treatment is still open in the future and at this stage I honestly dont know if I will ever go through it again but its reassuring to know its there. you wont get rid of me that easily dont worry I will still be posting xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Nicki,

You are so brave, have the biggest glass of wine for me! Lots of holidays and time with DH. At least you know that the option will be there for you if decide to use it. My scan is 4 weeks today on the 27th. Please stop on to let us know how you are doing. 

Here's to the next chapter of your life, may it be fun filled and full of great suprises! 

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Nicki hun

Just read your post, it must have been a difficult decision to make, but all us ff`s on here know what its like to have your life permanantly on hold "just in case".  People who have never gone through infertility and tx, they can never begin to imaging how hard it is, and i can completely understand why you feel you and your DH need to "claim back" your life. It is after all so short and precious.   
Its great that the clinic have put you on the suspended list, so although you may have close the door for now, its not locked.  

There is an amazing board on here somewhere for people who have decided not to have more tx for various reasons. Ive never posted on there but have often read some of the posts and found great strength from the girls on there, theyre an amazing lot. I used to find great strength from how they have moved into a better place away from constant heartache, and seemed so much happier for it.

Kepp popping your head in tho hun, let us know your ok. 
S
xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

its the right decision cos you both agree, so all the best for the future and look after yourself
x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Nicki Hun

Just read your post, i think you and your DH are very brave it must have been very hard on you and not a decision you can make lightly. I wish you all the happiness for the future... get out there and enjoy your life's with each other to the full!!!
You never know what the future holds    
I will think of you always you have been such a strong person with lots of advice to so many, stay intouch hunnie and take care of yourselves  

love and hugs 
Caz & bub's xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Jen,   on your BFP. I am sooooooooooo pleased for you. You must be over the moon xxxxxxxxxxx

Nicki, take care of yourself. 8 years is a long time. I think you have made the right decision. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nicki, I admire you and your DH as you've had to face a tough decision. Good luck for the future hunny. Enjoy your life again and have LOT's of wine   
Don't forget to pop in and say hello from time to time though.
Sarah xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Scooby Doo said:


> There is an amazing board on here somewhere for people who have decided not to have more tx for various reasons. Ive never posted on there but have often read some of the posts and found great strength from the girls on there, theyre an amazing lot. I used to find great strength from how they have moved into a better place away from constant heartache, and seemed so much happier for it.


Hope you don't think I am butting in here. Is this the one you mean Scooby? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=94.0

Rachel x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Zarah, great to hear from you and thankyou for your message!

I just love seeing my ticker everyday! I still check my test every morning and think it is sinking in slowly! Just wanted to let everyone know I am going to the Doctors this morning to get the ball rolling there. Don't want to be late for my 12 week scan and as Dawn said, it is sometimes better to have them on side. Gonna be grinning like a cheshire cat, Our doctor has been through this with us for the past 6 years and I get on great with him so really looking forward to telling him!

Back later.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 

Jen-your post just reminded me of when I told my gp. He was over the moon as he'd been through it with us for over 8 years. He was hugging and kissing me! The night I brought Sophie home he came round to see if we were ok bless him. 

Zarah-good to hear from you

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am about to start my second cycle of ivf in hull, and will be having a blastocyst transfer this time.

I am also having acupuncture so if anyone has success stories on either they will be much appreciated!

Sorry to invade your thread by the way!  

Katie x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie

Welcome to the Hull thread

You're not invading at all. A lot of people on here are about to have their babies so I imagine it will be quiet on here very soon. It will be good to have someone to chat to. 
I've never had acupuncture but I'm sure a few people on here have so they'll be able to give you some advice.
Good luck with your treatment and I look forward to chatting to you
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Rachel - yes that was the board i was talking about.  I was hoping someone more technical than me would post a link.  Im rubbish at putting links on...  Thanks!!

Katie - Hi & Welcome to Hull Thread. Ive never had accupuncture but im sure there was a good one in Hull that someone recommended to me, but i never got chance to try them out... And im afraid im dont know much about blasts either.  Im not much use am I?!!  Anyway good luck for your cycle hun, were here to chat whenever you like  

Got to go, theyre both asleep  .  Its been a long day!! 

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to Katie,
Welcome to the Hull thread! Good luck for your cycle, Do you know any dates yet?
As for accupuncture, I know a few people on my cycle buddies thread that thought it was good and helped, my only half experience of it is my mum had it years ago for hayfever and allergies and she swears by it! Made a huge difference for her so I definately believe in it.

Thanks to everyone for your advice on the sickness, will be trying everyones ideas! 

Back later but I am off to the cinema this morning!

Jen x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I am a BBC radio journalist/presenter based in Hull. In September I am planning a series on infertility. I am about to become an egg donor myself and I would like to interview couples/experts in the field alongside my own audio diary.

On your (brilliant) website there are 'Hull Clinic' and 'Hull Bumps and Babies' boards. I would love to interview someone messaging here (who lives locally) who is going through infertility treatment. I would like to interview someone who finally fell pregnant and 'get their story' - they may be pregnant now or have had the baby recently or a few years ago.

Also, a couple who have had a baby/are pregnant after receiving donor eggs??

Preferably I would like interviewees based in East Yorkshire or Northern Lincolnshire (Hull, S****horpe, Grimsby) - but I wouldn't rule out travelling further afield.

I wonder if you may be able to help put me in contact with such people as soon as possible? I plan to record during late August/early September - I would visit them at their convenience and the process would take no longer than approx one hour. This is a personal journey for me too and I guarantee sensitivity throughout. 



Please contact me by IM
Kim


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello Katie and good luck -Im currently half way ish through my first tx of IVF at Hull, so hello from me!

Kim, I would be keen to see your series and would participate but the catch is exposing yourself as having these problems when its something , bar a few people, we have kept entirely private but I hope you get the relevant people as there are so many that have to be alone for this when we are surrounded by people going through the same stuff.

Hope everyone else is well, -im off to reseal the path panel now so ciao  x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Kim

I'm sorry but I won't be able to help either. It's not the confidentiality thing because the world and his dog knows what we went through.   I still find talking about what we went through really stressful and upsetting. I just want to leave things be for a while. I'm sure there are people reading this who don't post so maybe they could help? Oh, I feel really awful now. Whoever you are I wish you all the best with your treatment  

Sarah x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No problem ladies. Its not my programme i am posting it for the BBC.

Kim x x x

Anyone else interested?


*Kim* said:


> I am a BBC radio journalist/presenter based in Hull. In September I am planning a series on infertility. I am about to become an egg donor myself and I would like to interview couples/experts in the field alongside my own audio diary.
> 
> On your (brilliant) website there are 'Hull Clinic' and 'Hull Bumps and Babies' boards. I would love to interview someone messaging here (who lives locally) who is going through infertility treatment. I would like to interview someone who finally fell pregnant and 'get their story' - they may be pregnant now or have had the baby recently or a few years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I just got back yesterday from my holiday in Cornwall...rained most of the time but had fun.
Surfed, rode my bike, drank wine and ate too many creamed teas...yummy. Back on track today, want
to lose 14lb before next cycle.


Anyway got my letter from the clinic yesterday which says they have taked over my failed treatment and 
to call and speak to the nurse about the next try. Im going to call on Tuesday and 
chat to her and hope to be on the September cycle.. Im asking for a 3 embryo transfer
if its possible. Its my last try and also plan on taking more time off work.

Peroni...where are you on your cycle

Jen80...Im soooooooooo happy for you, fantastic news

Nicki....Enjoy time with your DH..keep in touch  

Katie..Hi welcome to the Hull thread when does your 2nd cycle start? Hoping mine is September

Bye for now
Vicky x


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hi ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hello, will do personals on Tuesday when i finally get a day off     to everybody xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vicky-glad you enjoyed the holiday. Hope you are feeling nice and refreshed. Well done on the surfing and bike riding-far too energetic for me. I'd have just drank the wine and eaten the cream teas!  

Nicki-don't work too hard. Have you booked lots of holidays yet? 

Got to go-housework beckons  

Take care all
sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Vicky, glad you enjoyed Cornwall  and I hope you manage to get on the Sept cycle. I start my stimms next Monday. A friend of mine started on same day as me on short protocol is is 4 days from test date so Im feeling a bit p*ssed off and fed up of it dragging along now :-(

Hi Nicki and Sarah  x x
Hope everyone else is good. Jen I hope you feel ok atm.

Bye for now 
P x

ETA: Had baseline USS today and nurse was chewing gum   great. I like it elss and less each time I go in some ways! Just want it over now!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Hope you are all doing well. 

Peroni, I remeber thinking that my cycle seemed to be taking ages, especially having to wait a week to start stimms after DR. Stimms passes quite quickly though and EC and ET fly by! Your nearly there now!

VJK, Glad you had a great holiday, sounds ace! Heres hoping september is the one for you!     

Nicki, Hope you are well and haven't been working too much! You and DH having lots of fun and planning great times together!

Well I feel great one minute and shocking the next. Nausea is in waves, which I can't complain about cos at least I have a break from it. Tiredness is quite bad too, (that could be because I'm lazy!) with DD off on summer holidays it always seems to make me tired and she's no bothre. I think it is the steady stream of friends that knock on the door.  Not doing much today, but spending most of it without DH. He is working all day and then off to see his mum who is in castle hill at the mo. Probably wont see him till bout 10pm. It's really weird cos usually that wouldn't bother me but today I feel a bit miffed about it. Must be the hormones!

Well will no doubt be back later, after a nap!

Jen x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All

Well Im now really fed up.  Just called the clinic and told the waiting list for my 2nd cycle is 
MARCH/APRIL 

WHAT!!!! I was led to believe it would be after 2 months. We had planned everything around September
but now 6/7 months later....Im not getting any younger and me and DH are really dissapointed.

They said the waiting list can change and could be sooner, lets hope so cause Im not amused!!!

Ranting
Vicky


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

Thanks to you all for welcoming me! I start down reg tomorrow (7th aug) then 1st scan 22nd.

I have been looking on websites for blasts success stories but can only find the science stuff!

The acupuncture is going well, I am going to the Chinese Acupuncture & herbs  place on Holderness Road. They are really good. I am having one tonight before down reg then again friday (can see it costing a fortune!lol)

Hope you are all well

Katie xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Vicky sorry about your disappointment. Hopefully the list will go down. Bit of a coincidence but I got told for my first IVF cycle that I'd probably be waiting til April 08 but was actually told could start October 07. Hope it's a similar story for you hun. I too was worried about the age thing and as a result we just began to embark on the private route (forked out something like £80 just for DH's SA test)when the funding came through so.......

Welcome Katie. If you go to the top of the page and click on the search button and type in blastocyst success stories or something like that you'll get a list of all the posts on this site related to your query that I'm sure will be less scientific. If you decide to post on one of them just check the dates of the most recent post as some of the threads will be out of date. Hope this helps. Good luck with the DR injections.

Giz xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Quickie from me.

Been having few issues and had couple of scans.  Anyway today the scan finally revealed a heartbeat.  So happy.  I know it is still early days but I have to stay positive and believe I will be holding my baby in March 2009!

I will catch up with personals soon xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Anna

It's weird because I was just thinking about how you we're getting on.

That's wonderful news that you heard a heartbeat. I bet it was such an emotional moment. Please stay positive-this baby was meant to be I just know it.   

P.s.can you have your baby on the 26th because that's my birthday  

Keep us updated

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Vicky, there is some hope -I was told 18m-2yrs and they finally got me on after 10 months on lsit, though in March they said id be April or Definately May and it was July when Tx began 

Hang in there hon
x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anna, really happy to read your news. Must be much more reassuring to see the heartbeat. I can't wait for my scan. I am not far behind you hun, have you had any morning sickness? 

Peroni, what date do you start your stimms? I know you will have told us but I am forgetting everything at the mo! I'm sure it is very soon, I had a feeling it was today! (But I do have lots of feelings that are wrong at the mo so excuse me if I'm way off! Bloody hormones!)  Good luck for your cycle, here's hoping for a positive outcome.    

Katiejane, Sorry for the late post but good luck for DR yesterday! Hope your jab went well! I got really excited when I started DR cos it finally felt like I was on my way!     it all goes to plan and you are ready to stimm before you know it.

Vicky, OMG, really hoping you jump the queue quick. I'm afraid I have no experience of the NHS waiting list but have heard from lots of people how they were given long waiting times, only to start within 6 months.     That it comes round quick for you.

Zarah, How are you hun, enjoying the school holidays!

Bye for now everyone 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vicky-I really hope you're not waiting too long. As Gizmog said I have heard of people starting sooner than they were told so fingers crossed. it's so frustrating though isn't it?

Peroni-good luck with the stimming. It goes quickly after that although the 2ww can seem like a lifetime  

Katie-hope the downregging is going ok. Be prepared for the forgetfulness and the hot flushes  

Hi to Nicki, Zarah, Anna hope you are all well

Take care
sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Sarah

Have a good weekend all. My friends SP IVF failed so Im very :-( today. Waiting for some friends coming who are stuck on train but wanted to pop in to say I hope youre all good.

P x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone xxxx

I thought Gizmog might of had her baby by now!!! only 3 days left, good luck darl xx

I am enjoying being off work but where is the sun? and I can't help wondering how my treatment would be going because I would of started it by now   Some good news though DP has a new job so if things go well we may be able to get some funds together and not have to put treatment off until the next summer hols  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Zarah. I post on the other board at the mo as my current preoccupations aren't treatment related. Being induced Tuesday (bed availability permitting) if nothing happens on my due date, tomorrow.

Take care y'all, Giz xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

It's quiet on here!!!!!! Hope everyone is OK. To those going through treatment at the mo, good luck.

Zarah, nice to hear from you. Glad your DH has found a new job. Here's hoping you can start treatment soon. I hope things work out for you.

Jen x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

havent logged on for ages and O M G Anna!!!  What fab news !!!  I am so pleased you are finally pregnant.

I will have to log on more often!

Gizmog - i wonder if you have have your little one yet?? Time really does fly.

Big hi to all the newbies.

Libby is a proper little person now, constantly saying "mama! eating me out of house and home and being very adorable.

will  have to update my pic!

Take care everyone

cat xx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everybody hope you are all well, both myself and DH are good, we are going on a family hol to blackpool in October, cheesy i know but money is tight at the mo so perfect solution!!!!

Good luck with the impending births, let us know how you are

Hope you feeling ok Jen, Peroni and Anna.

Sorry about your dissapointment Vicky!!! you must be gutted, just enjoy this time out if you can and it will be xmas before we know it and then you will be almost ready to start again.

Big hugs to all 

Nicki xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Take care of yourself Nikki

Im dreading the stimms today :-( Am i best sitting down legs under me? Hmmm. Oh heck!

bye for now, take care all

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Gizmog, thats if it hasn't already happened naturally     can't wait to hear your news xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Just popped on to wish peroni good luck with stimms! This is where the time seems to start flying by till EC and ET. Hope it goes well. I didn't do my jabs myself as I am a needle phobic, and I can't look or anything and have to get in a position where I am least likely to move if I panic. I lay on my side with my leg bent up and pinched as big a piece of flab as I could then lay back and thought of england! Not bad at all though. The needles are really quite small aren't they!

Good luck,

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone hope you are all well,

Down reg going ok, have not missed these injections one bit tho!

Im waiting for AF at the moment, scan booked for 22nd so need it to arrive before then!

Im getting quite nervous now, I was sure I did everything right last time (pineapple juice, gave up smoking, no caffeine etc etc ) and it failed, so not sure how to tackle this cycle! Any advice or reassurance much appreciated.

Katie xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I've not been on-I've been working and dh has done his back in so I'm having to do absolutely everything at the moment. He can't even change a nappy ( that's what he's telling me anyway!).

Peroni-how did the injection go? 

Katie-I'm a firm believer that if it happens it happens. I never did much preparation really, I cut down on caffeine and tried to eat healthy but if ever there was a time that warranted comfort food then it was when I was cycling! On the other hand, maybe that's why it took 9 attempts to work! Sorry, I'm not much of an example really.  

Zarah-I'm really pleased that dh has a new job.

Nicki-I love Blackpool! We know someone who lives there so we often go.

Jen-that's some position you used to get into! Mind you it seemed to do the trick. 

Better get back to it  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello!

Thanks Jen -bless ya. Im not too good with needlesbut not that abd -still get the feeling I do thier heads in at clinic mind! I always egt the "happy" nurse 
Its stung mroe last  nite Sarah, but I find it ahrd to rpess the drugs into the leg cos of the syringe pressure.

Am I doing it right or what? the liquid goes into the bottles of its own accord once it drawn up and it is harder to get the drawups right compared to DR jabs.

Katie I wish you lots of good vibes. I guess luck too cos it is jsut that. My friend did "all that stuff" and hers ahsnt worked,so its not a given. If it was I guess the clinics would tell us all to do it but they dont.

I hopeveryone else is ok and Giz Im thinking of you too.

P x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you are all ok.

Quick catch up as Dad is in hospital....started with a temperature last night so they got him in and he is now in for probably a week.  His platelets are all to pot and has an infection.  Bless him.

Peroni, good luck with stims.  You will find it all goes much quicker now and hopefully more enjoyable for you.  I am praying for your BFP.

Sarah, loving your new pic of your little princess.  How cheeky does she look?!

Cat great to see you back on here.  I dont log on often but when I do I always check the Hull girls!

Well I have some news for you!  Gizmog was induced yesterday and had a further pessary today.  She wants baby Edward to arrive on 14 August so lets all keep everything crossed that he arrives and this second pessary works wonders.  She is doing well and I think just really excited!

Love to everyone else

Anna x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update Anna

I hope your dad gets feels better soon.  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Anna. Love to your dad he gets past the infection

x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just popping on to check if there is any news on Gizmog, thanks for the update Anna. I hope your Dad is ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Just popping on to catch up with you all! 

Zarah, no baby news as yet, Giz posted on the Hull bumps and babies thread this morning and Lorna went in 2 days ago but no news from her yet. Hope You are OK, summer holidays passing fast!

Hi to everyone else, Peroni hope the stimms are going OK! Katie hope the DR isn't giving you too many headaches!

Anna, how are you, had much sickness etc?

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Jen -i feel terrible emotionally and feeling some twinges but will have to see what happens for FT scan Monday.

Hope everyone is well

x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni,

Best of luck for your scan on Monday. Here's a big follie dance for you!

[fly]           [/fly]

Jen x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Peroni good luck for your scan tomorrow hun.

Jen, did have some sickness but it has gone.  Boobs sore off and on so panicking like mad.  Hope everything is ok in there.

Sarah, Dad still in.  They have stopped his chemo as his platelets are so low and he has an infection.  He is so upset bless him.  I am going to kidnap him today and take him out somewhere.

Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Peroni-Good luck for follie scan tomorrow, emotions and twinges a good sign of growing follies and a response to the hormones

Anna-best wishes to Dad. Don't worry about boobs, mine have only gone up about one and a half cup sizes and that was by week 17. I've had nothing since them apart from one time when I leant against something hard and discovered it was painful to do so, then again I have kept them firmly clamped down since they grew.   
Hope to be asking you to post some good news for me very soon if that's okay with you?

Lots of love and hugs to you all, Giz xxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Hope your dad has a nice day with you Anna.
Giz, Im hoping all goes smoothly for you!
Jen, I like the follie dance  lol

p x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Giz course its ok for me to post your news!  He is obviously very comfy in there with you!  Bless him.  Get my number of Elly hun - good luck!!! x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Anna
xxx

Check out Bagpuss!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Peroni- good luck for your scan today    

Giz- your bump is sooooo big on your new photo looks beautiful though. Is he showing any signs of wanting to leave yet??

Jen- Good luck for your scan in 4 days    

DP & I are trying to get some money behind us before we get back in touch with the clinic. I don't think it will be any time soon  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Z.

Ive had a terrible week feeling groggy and soooo emotional/F 'd up. DP doesnt know wether he's coming or going.
Is this normal to not be coping so well? Its made us think we wont do it again if this doesnt work, cos its hard on our relationship.

P x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Peroni-it's absolutely normal to feel the way you're feeling.

The hard part is that you must try not to think of the -ve ifs and think really hard about the +ve ifs. 

Make sure you are both completely open and honest about the way you are feeling from day to day and try to do something everyday that shows your affection for one another and that you won't allow to be affected by the outcome of the treatment. 
Here's a daft one-my DH squirms like a wimp if I try to tweak his chest, so no matter what, every day I try to torment him by tweaking his chest and that's in spite of things looking bleak at the moment for my darling cat, who I am missing like mad as she is hospitalised and receiving treatment that may only work short term.

You're feeling weak because of the emotional drain but also because your body could be doing more than 10x the amount that it normally does each month, so don't give up on yourself hun.

Are you taking any supplements? I took berrocca, which contains folic acid and which I took anyway to keep me ticking over on a day to day basis. Some people take pregnacare but I found it didn't agree with me.

Take care hun.       
Giz xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Im taking multivits and folic acid atm as I normally have done and trying to drink lots of fluid and extra meat and milk...

Thanks ever so much Giz. x x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Peroni-what time's your follie scan?

Don't forget too that they offer counselling because aspects of this are so bl****y hard. 

I nearly went for it, because of certain circumstances in my life that made this journey seem all the more difficult, but DH reassured me that he would be able to support me in my main issues so I decided to risk no counselling and let DH deal with my bad days. I think it's been beneficial cos I've had to let him in, whereas normally I would've shut him out.

The other day I realised I might still have to talk things through with someone else in spite of how far we've got so like I said try not to be too hard on yourself but most important keep talking and listening to one another.

Thinking of you Giz xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Peroni-good luck with your scan. What you are feeling is perfectly normal. As Gizmog said, don't bottle things up. This whole thing is so emotionally and physically draining isn't it?  

Anna-hope you had a nice day with your dad. As for the symptoms-I had slight nausea when I was about 6 weeks then nothing at all. I drove myself crazy thinking all sorts of bad things but it was fine.   

Hi Zarah and everyone else I've not mentioned  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Sarah x

Well, 18 follies and 9 are 11-14mm rest less than 10 but some reasonable sized ones of the smaller that might grow by theend of week.

Estimated EC Fri or Mon! OMG Scary stuff.

Take Care laides

P x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

hello
lucy amber was born 16/8/08 7lbs 13 oz.

I AM A MUMMY!!!!!!!!

LOVE
lorna and lucy
xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni, scan sounds really good. 18 aswell! Good number, here's hoping they grow well. I presume you scan again Wednesday? Good Luck!

Lorna, Posted on teh other thread already but

[fly]Welcome baby Lucy[/fly]

CONGRATULATIONS.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Lorna, a baby girl wow. I wish you all the happiness in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats Lorna -you enjoy these special few first days together! 

Yes Jen Im in Weds again. Thanks hon  

x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Whats going on with this weather??!

Am really excited about scan on Friday want to start stimms now then I know its not long til EC.

Hope everyone is ok.

Congrats Bagpuss on your baby girl!

Katie xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive felt really bloated and swollen today and verging on sore if I mvoe about too swiftly, in the ovary area. Is this what it gets like close to EC cos I recall others saying b4 EC it does feel rahter uncomfortable..?

x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Peroni

I felt a little heavy in the ovary area  b4 EC I think its normal! I have read on a few sites that quite alot of women have had the same.

Katie x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

thanku fellow scorpione!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good morning girls......

.........baby news!

Gizmog had a c-section last night and gave birth to Edward who weighed in at 9lb1oz.

She said she has lost a lot of blood so lets send her lots of lovely get well vibes so that she can enjoy Edward.

Well done Giz and DH.  Cant wait to see photos!

Love

Anna x

PS - Good luck with your cycles girls.

PPS - I am off for a scan this morning.  My symptoms seem to have disappeared and I am really worried.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me that baby is still there alive and kicking x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Anna -giving you every good vibe ive got -good luck. I think once youre into a pgy sometimes certain symptoms go away -I dont think you have the ones fromt eh start all the way through?

Congrats to Giz! Thats good news but hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anna, Thanks for the news.

Really hoping everything is OK at your scan. fingers & toes crossed. My symptoms have come and gone a bit too and it is really scarey isn't it. Let's hope its all great news and you get to see your little bubs and how much they have changed!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi all

Anna-sorry, I posted on the other thread before i saw this post. I have everything crossed for you    I'm hoping that by now you've seen your precious bubba again and that everything's ok.

peroni-I always got uncomfortable near ec. Just think of it as a good sign that everythings growing well. Not easy to do though sometimes when you're in pain is it?  

katie-good luck for friday   

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi 

It's with a very heavy heart that I post this news...

Anna asked me to let you know that her precious little baby has died   There was no heartbeat detected at today's scan and she's going in for an op tomorrow.

I know that she and Rob will be in all our thoughts and prayers.

Love Jo xx

A precious, much wanted little angel sadly sent to heaven. RIP little one


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Anna, what sad news, I am so sorry for you hun, I cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling. My heart goes out to you and DH.     

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Anna , Im so sorry to hear your terrible news. Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Gizmog on the birth of your son Edward   I wish you all the happiness in the world xxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Anna words fail me hun   .....so so sorry for you and your DH you are in my thoughts and prayers  

love caz xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Anna Im ever so sorry to ehar your terrible news.
x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks mrsmc - im really excited! Just want to get started with the stims now!

Anna I am sorry to hear your sad news   xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Anna, Im so so so sorry for you and your DH.     I know nothing anyone can say will help you right now honey, but we are all thinking of you and your DH          

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh Anna

I really don't know what to say apart from WHY? I'm absolutely gutted for you. Such terribly sad news.

Thinking of you and your dh today  

Take care

Sarah


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind messages.

Just completely heartbroken.  So close but yet so far.

Bought our little one a rosebush called 'Sweet Dreams' - just so grateful to have been pregnant and to have seen our little ones heart beating.  I know he or she tried hard....was stuck fast in there and didnt want to come out hence the operation.

Jo - Sugar - so sorry you had to post that news hun.  Thank you for being such a special friend.

Love to you all x

x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, 

I've been thinking of you today. I could rant on about how b***dy unfair it is but I'm sure we all know that.

Look after yourself. I hope you somehow find the strength to get through this.  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi 

Katie-hope your scan goes ok  today

Peroni-i think you also have a scan? If so good luck

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

I had my EC Sarah -thank u for the GL


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni,

You kept that one quiet! I know it was possibly today or Monday but as you hadn't posted I thought it would be Monday! Congratulations, how many eggies did you get? Good Luck for fertilisation, I'm sure it will be great! 

as for my scan, Wow, one beautiful baby bubs on board! It was quite amazing! So small though that pic isn't very clear but heartbeat strong and put us roughly 2-3 days behind where we thought we were. 

Been out for tea to celebrate!  (especially the no more lady garden pellets!)

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Great news Jen -Im so glad for you 

I cant wait until no more lady-ground pellets and its only been 2 days!  lol

I thought I said about EC but must've psoted it pon cycle buds. They got 11 eggs so Im quite pelased at that.

x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent news Peroni. 

Congratulations, that is a great number. How are you feeling? Hope your not too bad, planty of rest over the weekend. Do you still go in Monday for transfer with it being bank holiday?

Katie, you next! Won't be long now, time goes so much faster when you start stimms, then nearly stops on the 2 week wait! 

Good luck

Jen x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anna so sorry to hear of your news.  Your time will come i just know it.

take care

cat xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anna
I am so sorry to read your news. My thoughts are with you
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

ohh Anna, hun, i am so,so sorry.x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

How is everyone today?

Just popping in to say I had two grade 3 8 and 9 cell embies transferred this morning -OTD 11th September...


----------



## Emeraldeyes1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great news Peroni,
You're officially PUPO!!!!!! Put those feet up and relax hunny.
Sarah xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

That's great news Peroni

Take it easy     

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I never thought Id see someone write that about me <sob sob>

x x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

My scan didnt go to well on Friday. The down reg drugs havent worked at all. They said the lining of my womb was thick although had AF the week before and on the scan they think there is an egg about to break out!

Had to have an injection in my tummy to kick start down reggging and have to wait another 2 weeks to see if AF arrives if not then not sure what will happen next??

This has set me back to before I even started and treatment and I was gutted on Friday.

Has anyone ever had this happen to them?

I hope you are all well and had a good weekend.
Katie xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie

I'm sorry you're going through this. I just wanted to tell you that, during at least 2 of my cycles I didn't downregulate when I was supposed to. I did eventually though so there's still hope.

It's so disheartening though isn't it when it takes so long. I really hope it works out for you.

Stay positive   

Peroni-are you going mad yet in the 2ww?

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

First of all, big congratulations to peroni, PUPO at last! put those feet up, relax and get DH to do everything! 

Katie, I am so sorry that the DR isn't working. Are you having the zoladex jab that lasts for 4 weeks? I had that one and it worked for me and I found it easier than injecting every day. I hope it works and you get to the finish line soon. One girl on my cycle buddies thread had a similar problem but things worked out quite quickly when they changed the medication. Good Luck!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Just passing through as I'm on nights this week  

Hope you are all ok

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

me too -just passing through. Im gonna lay low now because the 2ww is doing my head in already. This si the only thread I feel comfortable psoting on so I'll wish you all love luck and hugs.

I'll be back when Im back but you are all in my thoughts. It is quiet really, so I hope you are all well.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Good Luck Peroni    

Sarah x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

EEkk...It's a bit quiet on here!

Come on people out there come and join us we don't bite!  

Sarah x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hiya

some news for you xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154444.0

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Caz on the birth of your daughter. I wish you all the happiness in the world  

 to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

How is anyone doing today?
I think I might have thrush from ym Utrogestans in the front door :-(

Not sure though cos never had it before but something doesnt seem right. Other than that Im now almost 5days PET and getting cramps afetr the loo but not much else.
ETA: My clinic doesnt think so so maybe ok...  

Hope you are all well 

HELLO Sarah :wavy: -tis quiet, thats what I mean!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Peroni

It wouldn't be so bad if there was only one utrogestan but putting 6 in is just ridiculous isn't it? I was always a bit sore down there but i suppose you can't help but irritate things when you're putting that many things up there!  
Why don't you ring the clinic and ask their advice-that's what they're there for.

All the best  

sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Sarah -I ETA the above post... They dont think it is so Ive to carry on and see GP next week if it gets worse, but it doesnt really itch/smell/much of it so they said it could sjut be how my body reacts, or in their words how it makes me feel using the Utrogestan (as if its all in my head that made me feel like  lol)

6 is silly. As someone said the other day it really is the final straw isnt it?! Esp when you can swallow them with water!!

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Sarah and Jen for the advice, Im trying to forget about it at the moment (although AF still hasnt arrived)

I  had the zoladex injection, wasnt aware that i needed it again  in 4 weeks! eek!

Good luck Peroni, im keeping everything crossed for ya!     Are ya going crazy yet? i hate that 2ww! im like a mad woman  

Katie


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi everyone

peroni if you arent getting on with the utogestan pessaries you can always change to the crinone cream.  I did on my second cycle as i couldnt keep the pessaries up there!  The cream comes in prefilled syringes and its just like inserting a tampon and it stays there!!!

cat xx

PS congrats to caz!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

oh yes...I forgot about the crinone cream-it really is so much easier. I bet it's dearer than the utrogestan so they don't use it if necessary.  

Katie-stay positive    

Peroni-what? Do they think you're making it up?    Hmm...I think you've got better things to do than make things up like that! Anyway, hope you're doing ok. Sending you lots of    

Hi cat and Zarah  Hope you are both well

Going to go and watch the rugby Come on Hull! 

Take care 

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

GL for you cheering Hull but moving to East Yorkshire (West Hull village) from Leeds I cant join in! Sorry!

I dunno -they made me feel like it was all in my head. One nurse spoke to me and went to ask another,the other being higher in charge IYKWIM and she said "xyz says it might be the way the pessaries are making you feel" 

  !!!

I definately think it is now -yesterday there was large amounts of gloop (sorry) that came out so Ive started with yogurt even though they said dont bother, and its impriving already. Ive to go to GP if it gets worse but as I say neevr had it so not sure, jsut guessing cos its a bit odd and has started to make me :yuk:

Cat -they never offered me to get cream,but as you say, they wont if its mroe expensive and Im NHS!!

Hello too to katie -yes going a bit loopy at the start but not too bad now. Im trying to lay low cos its does keep me thinking all the time.

Take Care all

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Peroni

Just to let you know that it's normal to get leakage from the pessaries. The body only absorbs what it needs therefore the rest just comes back out again. If it's not sore/smelly then I guess that's what it is. I know I've always had to use pantyliners with the Utrogestan.
What we have to put up with eh? Still fingers crossed it will be worth it.  
Hope this helps

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni, I know the feeling. They aren't very pleasant but like Sarah has said the body absorbs what it needs and the gloopy bit is the stuff it doesn't need. You do get more used to them but it's a relief when you can stop them! Just remember why you are taking them. It's all for a great reason!

Katiejane, How did you get on with the zoladex jab? I found it quite painful but was glad of only the one! At least they freeze your belly but I found my muscles hurt afterwards! Hope this one works for you and not too many side effects.

Hi to everyone else!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah thanks you two -I realise my body only absorbs what it needs and the rest comes out but this is not quite right. Surely it wouldnt take until 20 hours after to come out? Im baffled. Youre a great help you two -thanks!

It jsut seemed to be all over the inside sometimes like a film and Ive been putting yogurt on and there seems to be less now. It doesnt really smell,well not offensively. 

I dunno eh?! Hopefully it will be for a great reason!

I might go get it looked at next week if I stop the yogurt and it increases again or is still there/worse.

Thankoooo!

x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Peroni

Just thought..you can also get a build up of the cream as well. When I stopped them after my bfn's I was still leaking bits of the stuff for weeks afterwards   

How are you feeling anyway?   

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a great help again Sarah -thanks.

Well, there is cream in the pillules of Ut then? Thatd make sense. I began them a day or 2 before EC and it wasnt until ET day (looking back) I noticed this extra stuff coming out. They had said Id need a panty liner so didnt think much of it. Its jsut Friday it seemed to be lots it was less bitty and watery, more gloopy and creamy so suspected it was odd. Perhaps it is a backlog as you say -that would explain it. 

I hate the bits in the loo when you wee -do you get those also if it was thrush? I tried a bit of yogurt over weeknd and im back to watery/bitty stuff now and still not really itching ect. So again I think its not thrush now :laff:  lol

Sorry this all ME moaning! I feel ok though except the usual inpatience and blaoted/constipatedness and odd cramp.

I cant beleive how quite it is on here. I know theres you me and Jen and Giz and Emerald will be busy,but have I scared everyone off?!!!

Hope it means all is well...
P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't think you've scared anyone off-I hope not anyway!

There's only you and Katie that are going through treatment at the minute. The others are either taking a break or are posting on the other board so as not to offend with the baby talk I reckon. 
I've found that it goes through phases and lots of people join at once (hopefully) or nobody joins for ages.

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh well, thanks for keeping us company Jen and Sarah -katie LOL

Im driving myself silly today analysing "symptoms" I will keep away from the 2ww threads..! It would jsut make me worse.


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

hi everybody

just thought id pop in and say im thinking of u all xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks Nik hope youre well  x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Peroni 

How you feeling? Just read up on the posts about the pessaries, I had that horrible stuff too and Sarah is right it was there for weeks after! Im sure thats given you something to look forward to!   sorry!

AF arived at the weekend (with a vengance) so in for scan Friday and hopefully start downregging - AGAIN!

Jen - the zoladex injection did hurt and I had a black bruise which has only just startded to fade! Hope they dont give me another one of those!

Katie x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

At least I know what to expect katie -thanks!

By Friday hopefully your lining will have almost gone. They put me on the pill for 3 weeks then began my DR -slightly different. I bled/AF 5 days after DR begun. Its 10 days til OTD. I wish the clinic wouldnt make you wait 18 days!!

I hated the jab bruises but luckiliy they fade in the end.

Hugs

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

They put me on the pill to, but I had such a light bleed.

Just want to get started again! Im so impatient! lol

I tested at 14 days and 15, 16 etc etc   ours is the only clinic that does that I think!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

18 days is a killer isn't it! especially when you are on cycle buddies and everyone else is testing at 14! I was the last one on my cycle buddies as I had to wait to start stimms a while so my recipient could catch up. So it felt like forever. But when the stimms started, it zoomed past. 

Katie, I had the option after 4 weeks for another zoladex shot or to start the daily burserelin. I decided to do the daily as I was only about 5 days off egg collection. I wasn't sure what the zoladex would do in my system for all that time whilst I was on 2WW. They did say it would be fine but I felt uneasy about it!

Peroni, Not long now! You soound like you are coping with the wait well!

Nickinoodie, How's my buddy doing? I hope you are having a ball with DH doing all those things you've dreamed of. It's great to hear from you and always thinking of you! 

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Morning Jen et al

It is a killer in some ways yeah! Im not the POAS type though -Ive only ever done about 6 tests in all the time Ive been TTC. I just want to know cos if AFs coming fair enough,but every twinge is AF and pgy related. OH gets worried every time I mention a symptom! Im avoiding the cycle buds forum atm tbh. I only had 2 proper buds but one had their cycle abandoned so didnt wanna rub their face in it and the other was delayed too.

Katie and Jen, -I didnt get Zoladex. Is that cos im NHS or what? It sounds painful so Im kinda glad I got the Burserelin instead. Youre both a similar age to em but I guess that doesnt really count for how they treat you that much..?

Back later

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Nicki-hi. just noticed your weight loss ticker-wow! well done! Hope you are ok  

Peroni-I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't do pee sticks. People think it's odd but I just think that if I did one I'd still doubt it so I may as well just wait. What will be will be and all that. And of course, after so many cycles it could have worked out a touch expensive  
I had the Zoladex once-I think it was because I kept getting nose bleeds with the down reg nasal spray so they gave me the injection instead. My word, I nearly did a runner when I saw the needle though!

Katie-glad af has arrived IYKWIM 

Well I'm going to go and tidy up whilst sophie's at nursery. I was at work last night and I've been up since 11 am as I just couldn't sleep   I currently look like this  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni,

I think they only give out the zoladex on special occasions if ya know what I mean.
I am a complete nutter with needles! They saw this from day one when they wanted to do a blood test and I passed out before anything, and I would have told them no as I needed time to prepare, (as I said, complete nutter!) When I pass out I have severe convulsions. This really worried them as they had never seen anyone do that before! (OK I am a unique freak!) They wanted me to be reffered for checks for epilepsy it was that bad, but as I do this with any needle thing, I have already been checked and got the all clear twice to be sure! So they decided to give me the zoladex so it was only 1 jab. I look away anyway so didn't see the size of the needle but horrible feeling as they freeze the area and then it stings like f**k after! (excuse my french!) I know they don't normally offer it at hull but other clinics always use it. 

Can't believe you still have 9 days to test day, I am so excited for you! Fingers crossed. I was good and waited for my test day but then did 5 tests in the few weeks after, think I couldn't quite believe it!

Hi to Katie, Hoping for good news at the scan on Friday!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Im not the best with needles. I cry. I got better as the thing went on,but sometimes I didnt feel they were over-sympathetic. One time I got a mini telling off "i dont think youre scared of the needles you are jsut scared at everything"!!! Ive never fainted ect. 

  My grandad wont even have a flu jab. a needle broke off in his arm in the army and hasnt been near them since. They used to jab everyone with the same needle then too and he said if you were at the back it was pretty blunt!

Sarah -thats exactly it.Im not someone who woule keep doing HPTs until my AF came ect. I am a realist not a pessimist mind  lol
          like you over 3-4 yrs money would've been spent stupidly on HPTs and i aint made of the stuff..lol


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

im nhs too, but because the buserelin didnt work they brought in the zoladex! 

Hope you are all ok.

What is IYKWIM? Never seen that before!

Katie x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie is this your second go? I notice you are almost exactly a year older than me. 

It means if you know what I mean (IYKWIM)
also if you see what I mean/get what i mean IYSWIM ect ect

hth

x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi girls

Sorry i havent been around to offer much support lately, i just seem to be permamantly busy!!

Re the horrid horrid  pessaries, the "gloopy mess" started a few days after starting on them and continued for about a week after ifinished them.  It is what i can only describe as "fragrance free thrush"  They dont tell you these things whe you start them to they??!!  Oh the joys.  I used to hate them, u was constantly dropping them and having to chase them round the bathroom floor.  I can laugh about it now though!!!

Peroni - Everything crossed for you hun for test day       - and no testing early !!! Hull are mean for and 18 day wait, but as they said to me once, it stops the heartache of false results of testing earlier.......

Nicki - Well done on the weight loss - Whats your secret - i desperately need to lose 2. stone, but i lose interest after 3 days of lettuce and crack the biscuits ( or the rusks!) open.  

Well best go, there fighting over a sock ( yes they have 15 toys to play with and its a sock they both want.  

S
xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Scooby -nice to ehar from you again!
So its not thrush then? It didnt seems right but you know exactly what I mean.

Im so blaoted and fat on the tummy I look about 20 weeks gone. Is this the pessaries?Please say yes cso Im not exagerrating and it even hurts to pick something off the floor :-(

LOL at the sock,bless 'em.

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi all

Scooby-I remember rolling around on the floor trying to pick up those pesky things. It wasn't a pretty sight i can tell you because I was usually naked or had my pyjama bottoms round my ankles or something!  

Peroni-you can get really bloated. It's really uncomfortable as well isn't it?

Katie-sory about the abbreviation I was being lazy

Better go. I'm at work tonight so I need to go shopping for my packing up. Those meanies at Hull Royal have shut the canteen that was open overnight for the staff!  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni, I had really bad bloating. had OHSS which can cause bloating too but very uncomfortable. It is nothing to worry about but I worried that people would notice and say something. I think it is just from a combination of drugs, swelling and hormones etc. Hope you aren't feeling too bad.

Ho to everyone!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Its worse than pre EC. Its only been about the past week aswell. (ET 25 Aug) You would notice mine Jen. Im a size 8 and today Im fatter tHAN OH round the belly.
I cant fit into any of my trousers anymore and even walking hurts a little, neevr mind trying a spell and the cross trainer!

Hope nights go ok Sarah -yes they are meanies. I once worked shifts and on my nights nothing was left open for us either. Boo.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way..........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155042.0


----------

